# GH Flora Feeding Schedule



## 420BudMan (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone recommend or share their feeding schedule using the GH flora series nutes.

I have read their feeding chart that they have on their website, but I am wondering how "aggressive" some growers get with their feeding schedule.

How may follow the chart on their website, if so, what kind of results did you have.

How many came up with their own schedule (amounts used), what was that schedule, and how well did it work.

Just for reference, I have always used the maxi grow and bloom in powder form and have done well but thought I would give the flora series a try. This go around I am growing 3 feminized Big Buddah blue cheese.

Thanks for any and all advice and especially, any feeding schedules different that what they have listed on their website.


----------



## 420BudMan (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh yea, another just for reference. I start them out in a DWC rubbermaid tote, when sexed, I transfer them into 5 gallon buckets so each plant has their own bucket, using air pumps and air stones.


----------



## Ultimate (Jul 26, 2009)

When I used GH nutes I followed their feeding schedule and had great results. Just check the nute soup with a good ppm pen.


420BudMan said:


> Can anyone recommend or share their feeding schedule using the GH flora series nutes.
> 
> I have read their feeding chart that they have on their website, but I am wondering how "aggressive" some growers get with their feeding schedule.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwcattempt (Jul 26, 2009)

i am running 2 - 5 gallon buckets dwc style, i use 1/4 strength for 1st 2 weeks, then bump it to 1/2 strength of what is recommended on the bottle.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/200589-reliable-ppm-chart-marijuana.html here is a link that helps with ppm


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jul 27, 2009)

What I do is run the formula on the GH website for vegetative and run the *Lucas Formula* for flowering.

*Lucas Formula*:
Ratio: *1 micro to 2 bloom*
PPM: 1300 from beginning to end of flowering

The grow part of the three part formula is not used with the lucas formula

I prefer to just keep the ppm at 1300 but there is a more complex way to do it, if you so choose:

From Grass city:
*Lucas Formula*

*General Hydroponics Flora Series Feeding Strategy - Lucas Formula* 

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) 
0-5-10 - For Vegetative cycle (18/6) 
0-8-16 - For Flowering cycle (12/12) 

The numbers above indicate the number of milliliters (ml) of Flora Grow, Micro or Bloom formulas that I use in one gallon (US Liquid) of nutrients. 

You will notice I dont use any of the Flora Grow formula, do not need to, the Flora "Micro" provides plenty of Nitrogen. 

_There are two ways to work with this formula:_ 

1. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected water solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. After adding back an amount of water equal to the amount of your reservoir capacity you should change the reservoir and put in fresh solution. 

2. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected 100% strength nutrient solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. Continue to use this nutrient solution without dumping the tank unless the PPM rises above acceptable levels. 

Between vegetative and flowering cycles you should dump your nutrients, then flush (possibly with Clearex) to remove salt buildups, then change to the other feeding program. Always shake your GH nutrient bottles before using them! 

For young plants, just transplanted into the hydro setup, give them 50% strength nutrient mix to prevent overfeeding them while their young. Gradually bring up the mix to full strength as they grow over the next few weeks or so. 

The lucas formula is normally intended for use with RO or near 0 PPM water. 

NOTE: The Lucas formula eliminates the need for Epsom salts to correct (Magnesium) Mg deficiencies in most normal feeding programs recommended by manufacturers. Cannabis needs a lot of Magnesium to thrive. 

The Flora Micro is providing the Nitrogen and the Magnesium in the proper balance, thus there is no need for the Grow formula and little or no room under the maximum acceptable ppm limit of 1600 @ 0.7 conversion. 

*Calculated EC/TDS levels:* 

EC microsiemen: 
0-4-8: 946 µS 
0-5-10: 1184 µS 
0-8-16: 1894 µS 

TDS @ 0.5 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 473 ppm 
0-5-10 = 592 ppm 
0-8-16 = 947 ppm 

TDS @ 0.7 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 663 ppm 
0-5-10 = 829 ppm 
0-8-16 = 1326 ppm 

*Addback Calculator - (For Advanced Users)* 

Say you were running the 0-8-16 formula, at 0.7 conversion with a 22 gallon res. When you first fill it up, your ppm will be around 1330. 

Now you have been growing for a week, and some of the water has been taken up by the plants, some has evaporated, and now your res is at 947 ppm. You need to get your ppm from 947 to 1330. Here is the equation: 

((target - current) / target) * 8 ml per gallon * res gallons = Flora Micro (ml) double this figure to get Flora Bloom (ml) 

Example: 

((1330 - 947) / 1330) * 8 * 22 
(383 / 1330) * 8 * 22 
0.3 * 8 * 22 = 53 ml Flora Micro 

53 ml Flora Micro, double that and you get 106 ml Flora Bloom. So 53 ml Flora Micro and 106 ml Flora Bloom to add back to your 22 gallon res to get you from 947 to 1330. 

*Using Hard Water GH Micro* 

I had been experimenting with using the Hard water Micro as a substitute for the normal Flora Micro, this to account for my hard 350 PPM water and the lack of a large enough RO filter at the time. It has worked well for me. I just kept my reservoir below 1150 PPM @ .5 conversion and its all good. 

One tip - do not pH down this stuff, the hard water micro will drop pH gradually over the next 24 hours, for example I mix up a batch, it is at like 6.2, the next day, its at 5.6-5.8 after running in the system for a while. If I pH downed that to 5.7 before putting it in the system, it ended up as low as 4.8-5.2 by the next day.


----------



## 420BudMan (Jul 27, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> What I do is run the formula on the GH website for vegetative and run the *Lucas Formula* for flowering.
> 
> *Lucas Formula*:
> Ratio: *1 micro to 2 bloom*
> ...


Thanks Green Thumb. Kickass schedule man, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. A little confusing to me at first but I'll just have to study up on it.

Thanks again. +rep given.


----------



## SMOKEnCHOKE (Jul 27, 2009)

420BudMan said:


> Thanks Green Thumb. Kickass schedule man, that's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. A little confusing to me at first but I'll just have to study up on it.
> 
> Thanks again. +rep given.


 
I've been using the lucas formula as well it works great


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jul 28, 2009)

SMOKEnCHOKE said:


> I've been using the lucas formula as well it works great


The Lucas formula cures a few problems. It stabilizes the PH. It eliminates the Cal Mag deficiency that is common during flowering. 

Here is a thread where the originator of the formula (Lucas himself) answers questions from hydroponic growers.

http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/showthread.php?t=892


----------



## 420BudMan (Jul 28, 2009)

That's awesome man, thanks again so much. This is perfect as I am entering my 3rd week of being in the veg stage so hopefully I can easily adapt to the Lucas formula with no problems.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jul 30, 2009)

420BudMan said:


> That's awesome man, thanks again so much. This is perfect as I am entering my 3rd week of being in the veg stage so hopefully I can easily adapt to the Lucas formula with no problems.


Be sure to go directly to 1300 ppm from the beginning when you switch to Lucas, this is very important.

Gradually working up to 1300 over time will lessen the stretch, shorter buds.

When you top off the res, re adjust it to aprox 1300 ppm each time.

Check out my first hydroponics grow ever, using drip and Lucas: http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1486735


----------



## 420BudMan (Aug 2, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> Be sure to go directly to 1300 ppm from the beginning when you switch to Lucas, this is very important.
> 
> Gradually working up to 1300 over time will lessen the stretch, shorter buds.
> 
> ...


GTS, I got a few (ok, maybe alot) of questions cpncerning this lucas formula, I don't want to impose, so I like to ask before I do, but do you mind if I send you a PM with some specific questions ??

Also, I checked out the 3 pages of your first grow, f'king awesome man, beautiful grow.


----------



## wii2rc (Apr 18, 2010)

Should I follow the Lucas formula for soil grow?


----------



## bu11shit (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Let me try to get this straight, it's my first time growing and I want to use Lucas' method for this:

1. Fill reservoir with 10 gal pH-adjusted water.
2. Make 10 gal of pH-adjusted, nutrient-added (8ml micro+16 ml bloom/gal).
3. Add the nutri-water as the water in the reservoir water disappears.
4. Keep adding nutri-water until blooming period (?)
5. Flush 1 week before harvest.

Am I at all on the right track here? So no nutrients in the water at first? I'm a little confused.


----------



## nyquilkush (Jan 24, 2013)

am useing hard water n am trying to find out how to mix it i have 27gallon res am runing 15gallons of tap water thats been siting for a week bubbleing an am useing the 3parts all so am useing grow mirco hard water bloom liquid karma superthrive h202 and i was woundering if any one was useing this n if so do u have a feeding schudle i can pek at thinks


----------



## speedy83 (Jan 30, 2013)

420BudMan said:


> Can anyone recommend or share their feeding schedule using the GH flora series nutes.
> 
> I have read their feeding chart that they have on their website, but I am wondering how "aggressive" some growers get with their feeding schedule.
> 
> ...


Sorry that intrude
flora too use if anyone would be interested here is my table
Solutions based on micro hard water with calcium nitrate


---------- Micro \ bloom \ gro \ CAN -------- N \ P \ K \ Ca \ Mg \ S \ Fe


1. Sprouting: --- 0.7 \ 0.75 \ 0.6 \ 0.15 -------- 64 \ 18 \ 67 \ 23 \ 16 \ 15 \ 0.84


2. Early Vega ----- 1.35 \ 1.6 \ 1.0 \ 0.15 -------- 114 \ 39 \ 125 \ 38 \ 33 \ 32 \ 1.62


3. Vega --------- 1.75 \ 2.0 \ 1.5 \ 0.2 -------- 155 \ 50 \ 172 \ 50 \ 43 \ 40 \ 02.01


4. Translation ------- 2.0 \ 3.3 \ 1.0 \ 0.25 -------- 159 \ 76 \ 189 \ 61 \ 64 \ 66 \ 04.02


5. Color acceleration ----- 2.7 \ 3.5 \ 1.0 \ 0.3 -------- 199 \ 80 \ 203 \ 76 \ 68 \ 70 \ 3.24


6. Color --------- 2.7 \ 5.0 \ 0 \ 0.3 -------- 169 \ 109 \ 195 \ 76 \ 90 \ 100 \ 3.24


7. The fading ------ 1.0 \ 6.0 \ 0 \ 0.3 -------- 84 \ 130 \ 209 \ 59 \ 108 \ 120 \ 1.2


8.Ripening ------- 1.0 \ Ripen 5.0 -------- 50 \ 130 \ 218 \ 10 \ 125 \ 100 \ 1.2


Solutions based on Micro-soft water


------- Micro \ bloom \ gro -------- N \ P \ K \ Ca \ Mg \ S \ Fe


1. Sprouting - 0.7 \ 0.7 \ 0.7 \ -------- 56 \ 18 \ 63 \ 35 \ 16 \ 14 \ 0.84


2. Early Vega --- 1.35 \ 1.6 \ 1.2 -------- 103 \ 40 \ 122 \ 67 \ 34 \ 32 \ 1.62


3. Vega -------- 1.75 \ 2.0 \ 1.7 -------- 138 \ 51 \ 165 \ 87 \ 44 \ 40 \ 02.01


4. Translation ------ 2.0 \ 2.3 \ 2.0 -------- 160 \ 58 \ 192 \ 100 \ 51 \ 46 \ 04.02


5. Color acceleration ----- 02.07 \ 04.03 \ 01.05 -------- 180 \ 80 \ 200 \ 135 \ 69 \ 68 \ 3.24


6. Color -------- 2.7 \ 4.0 \ 1.0 -------- 165 \ 91 \ 191 \ 135 \ 77 \ 80 \ 3.24


7. The fading ------ 1.0 \ 5.0 \ 1.0 --------- 80 \ 113 \ 224 \ 50 \ 95 \ 100 \ 1.2


8.Ripening------ 1.0 \ Ripen 5.0 -------- 50 \ 130 \ 207 \ 50 \ 125 \ 100 \ 1.2
sorry for my english, I do not know him (it's Google)


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jan 30, 2013)

I prefer the Useless Formula to Lucas. I find it gives me more adjustability and more fine tuneability since I am using all 3 parts. You can find a bunch of people running it in various incarnations. 

I have fine tuned mine depending on plant needs and don't use all of the additives like the floralicious. And you may or may not need cal mag. But the basic formula is as follows: 

Bloom - in ml per gal. g/m/b
week 1 6-6-10 
week 2 3-7-12 
week 3 3-8-14 
week 4 3-8-16 
week 5 3-8-16 
week 6 3-8-16 
week 7 (discussed in detail below*)
week 8 0-7-20 Only Floralicious Bloom & Liguid KoolBloom

week 9 and 10 - plain ph'd water

* During week 7 if not using a booster like Superbud, Bushmaster Kabloom etc. run 2.5-7-18. I use MOAB (Mother of All Blooms) or BushMaster at 50% of recommended strength, and use 1.25-3.5-9 for the fert base.

All of these but the (powder kool bloom or MOAB) listed below are to be in conjunction with the GH3part up untill week 7 in bloom.

200ml of each for 40gallon reservoir

CalMag 5ml per gallon
Liquid Kool Bloom 5ml per gallon
Floralicious Bloom 5ml per gallon
Flora Blend 5 ml per gallon

*Dry KoolBloom 2 1/2 Tablespoons per 40 gal rez

PH 5.5-6.0
nutrient temp solution 68-72 deg


----------



## TMG Genetics (Jan 30, 2013)

^^^^^What he said ^^^^^

These were done in the useless formula.


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 2, 2014)

GH flora (whatever the bottle recommends) + MOAB ( Whatever the package recommends)= Sucess


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 2, 2014)

Different systems / mediums will require different regimens.

Me do love me some GH Flora though.


----------



## mrforest (Aug 23, 2014)

hi to all. in russia we use this formula. sorry for my english( it in russian but ease for understand


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 23, 2014)

mrforest said:


> hi to all. in russia we use this formula. sorry for my english( it in russian but ease for understandView attachment 3236121


lol the russians are here


----------



## purplehays1 (Aug 23, 2014)

i grow in a soil-less medium and use GH flora. I have found that the 3-2-1 tsp/gal makes for too hot of a solution for most strains. I use it on every feeding about 800PPM works great


----------



## uzerneims (Aug 28, 2014)

mrforest said:


> hi to all. in russia we use this formula. sorry for my english( it in russian but ease for understandView attachment 3236121


it is for one liter right?


----------



## mrforest (Sep 12, 2014)

uzerneims said:


> it is for one liter right?


Yep


----------



## uzerneims (Sep 12, 2014)

I will show you mine on one liter, what is the difference:




i got mine from one russian friend too, and can't now, wich one trust...
mine seems more concetrated, your's have more steps, so more detailized..
when all flowers developing etc...
Mine has REALY high bloom ratio, and that seems weird to me!

How with the results?

With my table - in 0,7liter hempy bucket i yielded 10g auto strain under 130w CFL's
With canna in soil 3liters - 15g under same cfl's

Please help!


----------



## mrforest (Sep 13, 2014)

You know in my last grow i noticed that phosphorus not enough, but i didn't add BLOOM (too much Ca) i used phosphorus salts. soil 8L - 42g (diesel berry auto) 170w CFL (2x85w 6400 + 2700)


----------



## uzerneims (Sep 14, 2014)

mrforest said:


> You know in my last grow i noticed that phosphorus not enough, but i didn't add BLOOM (too much Ca) i used phosphorus salts. soil 8L - 42g (diesel berry auto) 170w CFL (2x85w 6400 + 2700)


Jasna. That's why i allways worrie about, why mine have much bloom.
In official GHE schedule they are giving small Bloom too... Don't know... i'm giving this now, first hairs are appearing, i think only few burns from touching lights. No defencies...

Hehe, salts are cheapest that could be.
At the moment i have 8Liters too... Almost same power.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 14, 2014)

lucas for the win!


----------



## uzerneims (Sep 14, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> lucas for the win!


i got these nutes for free, so i could use them all - micro / gro / bloom + rippen


----------

